# Windows 10 on Raspberry Pi 2



## KuJoe (May 2, 2015)

So who's tried it? I read that it only works if you're running Windows 10 on your computer so I haven't got to try it out.

https://www.raspberrypi.org/windows-10-for-iot/


----------



## MannDude (May 2, 2015)

Interesting. I knew that it would be an option eventually but wasn't aware it was available yet.

Once someone gives it a whirl, please update us.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 3, 2015)

I'm downloading Windows 10 Insider Preview right now and will be running it in a virtual machine hopefully sometime soon.

If I have time then I'll boot up a version onto my raspberry pi and see how it is!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 5, 2015)

Alright so tried the Windows 10 Insider Preview IoT for the Raspberry Pi 2.

Honestly, it's nothing interesting yet.  Right now it's focused on being the interface for Windows and the Raspberry Pi.  It's for developers to start getting their feet wet on Windows + Raspberry Pi development.  There's no desktop, there's no real function (besides network configuration and shutdown).  There's nothing else for it.

Kinda bumbed out, but of course it's the IoT so we'll see.

However...  Yeah...  I'm switching back to Ubuntu on my Raspberry Pi 2.


----------



## MannDude (May 5, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Alright so tried the Windows 10 Insider Preview IoT for the Raspberry Pi 2.
> 
> Honestly, it's nothing interesting yet.  Right now it's focused on being the interface for Windows and the Raspberry Pi.  It's for developers to start getting their feet wet on Windows + Raspberry Pi development.  There's no desktop, there's no real function (besides network configuration and shutdown).  There's nothing else for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking it out and reporting back.

When you say there is no desktop, what was it, CLI interface or more or less a series of 'wizards' to setup the items like networking?

Regardless, still neat to see Windows support something different for a change.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 5, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Thanks for checking it out and reporting back.
> 
> When you say there is no desktop, what was it, CLI interface or more or less a series of 'wizards' to setup the items like networking?
> 
> Regardless, still neat to see Windows support something different for a change.


Nah.  No CLI interface available either.  The purpose of the IoT version is so you can connect to your Raspberry Pi from your Windows Desktop by Powershell.  However you can't access the CLI directly from the Raspberry Pi (you need a Windows 10 Computer to do this). 

So only thing you can do when you're directly connected to the raspberry pi is setup the network/wireless, and shutdown/restart the Pi.  Everything else you'll have to use Windows 10 (Desktop version) to control.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Heck what a rough ride.


Download ADK für Windows 8.1 Update
Install Windows_10_IoT_Core_RPi2.msi
Run IoTCoreImageHelper.exe
Run useless webfront end on http://minwinpc
Only way to use this is to login via powershell:

net start WinRM
Set-Item WSMan:\localhost\Client\TrustedHosts -Value MINWINPC
remove-module psreadline -force
Enter-PsSession -ComputerName MINWINPC -Credential MINWINPC\AdministratorDefault password is [email protected]

At least it is possible to remote debug with Visual Studio - but comparing it with a standard Debian installation - it just terribly fails.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 14, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> Heck what a rough ride.
> 
> 
> Download ADK für Windows 8.1 Update
> ...



Yeah it's no substitute for Debian.  I mean it might be cool and fun if you're a Powershell enthusiast or just want to code stuff for Windows, but overall I wouldn't switch out Linux for it.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 15, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Yeah it's no substitute for Debian.  I mean it might be cool and fun if you're a Powershell enthusiast or just want to code stuff for Windows, but overall I wouldn't switch out Linux for it.


Yup.
Setting up Windows 10 IoT on the Raspberry Pi 2 needs a Windows 10 PC - or a Windows 8.1 PC with Updates and Tools.
Just to dd an image to an SD Card... *gosh*

Console only for management would be fine if I would be able to run any Windows apps on it. But I can only run Webapps on it.
So they degraded the Raspberry Pi 2 to an cheap IIS replacement.
The same IIS host that can be run on every Windows machine including Windows XP...


----------

